# Help! Do I connect the red wire to the plus sign or the black wire to the plus sign?



## BoogieMann (Sep 29, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5353197&l=e598838dc8&id=598828596



can someone please help, this is my first mod, led is a ssc p4, driver is a regulated one from dx, pretty funny problem eh, if the link doesn't work can someone please tell me 

I don't know if the black wire should be soldered on to the minus sign or the plus sign

many thanks


----------



## csshih (Sep 29, 2010)

hi Kurt! :wave:

red positive, black negative!


----------



## mvyrmnd (Sep 29, 2010)

It's as universal a constant as the speed of light!


----------



## CKOD (Sep 29, 2010)

mvyrmnd said:


> It's as universal a constant as the speed of light!


it changes depending what medium its in? :duh2:


----------



## MikeAusC (Sep 29, 2010)

CKOD said:


> it changes depending what medium its in? :duh2:


 
. . . otherwise lenses wouldn't work !


----------



## BoogieMann (Sep 29, 2010)

thanks guys, project was a success for the moment, I just need to do a couple of re-soldering and adjustments to make the adjustable focus work again, I'm sure you guys know how happy you all felt when you completed your first successful mod lol

thanks a bunch guys


----------

